# UKW Missing, Presumed: Got a Life?



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

I was thinking the other day about Tim. Remember him? Regular here who emigrated to Canada. His last post was the day he left for Canada and not a post since, not even a post card! In the M&T thread woof reminded Mike about A thread by Aragorn back in 2005. His last post was back in mid 2008.

Adam the old mod left and never returned. Newbie_Neil appears to lurk. Thank god Alf came back. Mike.C also went off the radar for a bit and appears to have been through the mill. Glad he's on the mend.

Anyone else gone missing? Funny old world innit?

(yes, I'm bored).


----------



## big soft moose (17 Feb 2010)

we've not heard from jenx for a while

and blister's a lot quiter than he used to be


----------



## Steve Jones (17 Feb 2010)

> we've not heard from jenx for a while



BSM, Alun (Jenx) posted on Monday in Paul J 's spalted holly bowl thread, I think he still appears from time to time.

Steve


----------



## CNC Paul (17 Feb 2010)

Scrit, sadly missed


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

ah yes Scrit. Would love to know what happened there. I can only assume the worse.


----------



## Philly (17 Feb 2010)

Yes, its shocking how many members have gained a life and moved on....:lol: 
One of the things I like about the Bashes we occasionally have is it cements friendships - its good to keep in touch.
Philly


----------



## Paul.J (17 Feb 2010)

Whats happened to *MR* Mike Reilly :?:


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

I think mr faded away around the time of the Apocalypse (when the other side was created, Alf left, etc).


----------



## Mike.C (17 Feb 2010)

What about Byron Black, LyNx, Bean, Keith Smith and Motown Martin. All of these were good members who I have not seen about for a while. Martin did send me a PM when I surfaced after my illness but I have not heard from him since.

Sadly there is one member who I often think about when sharpening chisels on my Tormek and that is Trevtheturner who passed away 4 years ago this May. He wife was kind enough to sell me the machine.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

I know Lynx and Keith have defected to the other side and regularly post. Bryon gave up regular woodworking I think and has popped in occasionally. Good point about MM, not sure what happened there, life probably.

The guy who helped start this site with Charley, Saw Dust Alley, was it? Not seen him for years. When I joined there was a young lad called Thomas Kennedy who was in woodworking education. Not seen him for years either.


----------



## Mike.C (17 Feb 2010)

wizer":29sctn93 said:


> I know Lynx and Keith have defected to the other side and regularly post. Bryon gave up regular woodworking I think and has popped in occasionally. Good point about MM, not sure what happened there, life probably.
> 
> The guy who helped start this site with Charley, Saw Dust Alley, was it? Not seen him for years. When I joined there was a young lad called Thomas Kennedy who was in woodworking education. Not seen him for years either.



Good to see Lynx and Keith are still about. I remember Saw Dust Alley, didn't he also have a site of his own at one time?

Talk about Lynx and Keith posting on the other forum, I see mr grimsdale is back. Along with Alf, who knows more have them might give us another chance. As you say, members like Scrit are missed, he was a mind of information, especially when it came to machines.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## CHJ (17 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":aigp9vqn said:


> Sadly there is one member who I often think about when sharpening chisels on my Tormek and that is Trevtheturner who passed away 4 years ago this May.


Yes that hit me harder than some losses much closer to home, he made a point of encouraging me when I first put gouge to wood even to the point of inviting me to his home. Some of my earlier pieces made with his wood gifts are kept as much as a reminder of his generous personality as for any other reason.

Passed Tims old home a couple of weeks ago and got to wondering how he is getting on in that palatial establishment he found. Someone else all too willing to show a hand of friendship.

Scott was very generous to me as well, haven't seen or heard of him for some time.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

CYC was another one that I remember.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Feb 2010)

Tom I do not know if you have seen it but Thomas Kennedy has started his own business http://www.unwrittenfurniture.com/ Is this the guy that you were talking about?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

yep that's him mate. I didn't realise he'd popped back on in late 2006.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

Ian Dalziel, stopped posting mid 2008.


----------



## devonwoody (18 Feb 2010)

There was a regular member who lived in Exeter, a gas engineer, cannot recall is username at the moment but it definately began with A. 
He emigrated to Australia around 2005ish.
He built a workshop in his garden in Exeter, unusual shape, I recall he also lost a thumb on a SMSC machine caused by holding timbers to the fence which got trapped because the timbers pinched the digit to the fence.


----------



## Philly (18 Feb 2010)

I keep in regular contact with MR - he just grew tired of forums in general.
Ian Dalziel has been off work with a serious health problem - hopefully he'll be back one day.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2010)

Please pass on my regards, best wishes to Ian if in contact Philly, only the occasional contact with him at the bashes/meets but miss his input on the engineering side of things, wonder if he still has his collection of Jet Engines.


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (18 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":wqh5s7ty said:


> wizer":wqh5s7ty said:
> 
> 
> > The guy who helped start this site with Charley, Saw Dust Alley, was it? Not seen him for years.
> ...



Is this him ..... www.sawdustalley.co.uk/


----------



## Alf (18 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":3to0gb3w said:


> Sadly there is one member who I often think about when sharpening chisels on my Tormek and that is Trevtheturner who passed away 4 years ago this May. He wife was kind enough to sell me the machine.


Ah, I think of Trev every time I use one of the beautiful pens he made for me. Lovely bloke. And Barry Burgess too. Gone but not forgotten.

Some really ancient inhabitants who spring to my similarly ancient mind are Afterglow (who briefly resurfaced a year or so ago, but alas while I myself was submerged), Signal, PitBull, HawkMoth, SimonA and Midnight. And what about Dom Valente? Did he end up in Italy?


----------



## woodbloke (18 Feb 2010)

Alf":96oby8jk said:


> And what about Dom Valente? Did he end up in Italy?


I was nattering to PaulC recently and apparently not, still in the UK if memory serves. 
Wonder if he still has a 'man' and puts 8' planks in the back of the Bentley? - Rob


----------



## Mike.C (18 Feb 2010)

Cowboy _Builder":j77p5ktg said:


> Mike.C":j77p5ktg said:
> 
> 
> > wizer":j77p5ktg said:
> ...



Yeah that's him. You cannot get into the forum now, but I seem to remember that it never really took off because the members belonged to this forum too.

Alf wrote:



> Mike.C wrote:
> Sadly there is one member who I often think about when sharpening chisels on my Tormek and that is Trevtheturner who passed away 4 years ago this May. He wife was kind enough to sell me the machine.
> 
> Ah, I think of Trev every time I use one of the beautiful pens he made for me. Lovely bloke. And Barry Burgess too. Gone but not forgotten.
> ...



Yes Midnight theres another good member who has disappeared.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (18 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":1ya986cf said:


> What about Byron Black, LyNx, Bean, Keith Smith and Motown Martin.



Are Bean and BugBear from the same corner of the world? I've heard (known of) both names before the forum was born but never known for sure.

Dave


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

I think Hawk Moth posted the other day


----------



## devonwoody (18 Feb 2010)

The forum member list can be quite long winded to work looking for a particular member, perhaps moderators could help?

At least by having members listed under each alphabetical letter separately?


----------



## Mike.C (18 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":4ykq13ym said:


> The forum member list can be quite long winded to work looking for a particular member, perhaps moderators could help?
> 
> At least by having members listed under each alphabetical letter separately?



Didn't it used to show a alphabetical option under "Selected sort method" Maybe before the site was updated? Or am I thinking about another website?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

you can re-order by joined date, post count, username, etc.


----------



## Alf (18 Feb 2010)

DustyDave":2j6m5zz0 said:


> Are Bean and BugBear from the same corner of the world? I've heard (known of) both names before the forum was born but never known for sure.



Bean's in Leicestershire, last I knew - BugBear's in Norfolk. As corners of the World go, it's, er, close-ish. 

Never been an option to search the Memberlist by letter, as far as I can remember. It'd be a helpful feature.

ETA:


wizer":2j6m5zz0 said:


> I think Hawk Moth posted the other day


So he did. table saw related - no wonder I never saw him! :lol:


----------



## Jake (18 Feb 2010)

Lynx is over the other side.

I'm sure I saw something from Bean pretty recently, not sure his name belongs in here.


----------



## lurker (18 Feb 2010)

Bean lives near me - I bump into him occasionly when he is out with the scouts.


Its just dawned on me that MM has not been here a while- he works shifts but I'll go round his place sometime & thump on the door :twisted: & see how he is :wink: Exchanged a few e-mails with him around christmas when he was planning to buy a big shed


----------



## devonwoody (18 Feb 2010)

MikeC and Wizer, Alphabetical is there but you still have to plough through all names from A and if you want a name of L it is a long way to go.
whereas if you had the choice (which other forums have) of selection by an alphabetical letter first it is less onerous.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":15y4ednv said:


> MikeC and Wizer, Alphabetical is there but you still have to plough through all names from A and if you want a name of L it is a long way to go.
> whereas if you had the choice (which other forums have) of selection by an alphabetical letter first it is less onerous.



John sorry, but as Alf states I was wrong. I must have been thinking of another site.

You are of course right even if there was an alphabetical option we would still have to go through all the A's, B's C's etc until we get to the L's, and with 5000+ members that can take a long time.

I agree the system where you can choose a letter would be much better.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

Is finding a member via the memberlist really something one would do often?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Feb 2010)

Alf":3bdcfec8 said:


> DustyDave":3bdcfec8 said:
> 
> 
> > Are Bean and BugBear from the same corner of the world? I've heard (known of) both names before the forum was born but never known for sure.
> ...



Hmm, must be a different Bean then. I'm pretty sure it's not a different BugBear.

Dave


----------



## CNC Paul (18 Feb 2010)

Where is Charley ?


----------



## Karl (18 Feb 2010)

Whatever happened to Dan Tovey?????


----------



## Smudger (18 Feb 2010)

Where's Wizer? He doesn't seem to post much these days.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Feb 2010)

wizer":9lv55u5e said:


> Is finding a member via the memberlist really something one would do often?



No probably not Tom, I was just agreeing with John (who may or may not want to hunt a male member :wink: ) that there are easier ways. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## cutting42 (18 Feb 2010)

Alf":96x7u54x said:


> And what about Dom Valente? Did he end up in Italy?



No he did not, I still see him in Radlett on occasion but his wksp is now a wine dealers store/tasting centre. Not sure why the Italy thing did not work out.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

Smudger":21qxx5i2 said:


> Where's Wizer? He doesn't seem to post much these days.



Let's not get into the prolific posters :roll: :wink: 

The name Gareth rings a bell. Was that a regular?

I'm sure we could get a list of members who went off in a huff or who where banned  Maybe we shouldn't.


----------



## wizer (18 Feb 2010)

cutting42":cd8gzn58 said:


> Alf":cd8gzn58 said:
> 
> 
> > And what about Dom Valente? Did he end up in Italy?
> ...



I don't think he posts on the other side any more either does he?


----------



## Doctor (18 Feb 2010)

I miss the original Brad Naylor :lol:


----------



## woodbutcher (18 Feb 2010)

what about dewaltdisney did he go over to the other side?

woodbutcher


----------



## Doug B (18 Feb 2010)

Karl":3t11irfk said:


> Whatever happened to Dan Tovey?????



Sarah davenport :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: sorry cheap shot but still makes me laugh


----------



## TrimTheKing (18 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":uxlc67h0 said:


> MikeC and Wizer, Alphabetical is there but you still have to plough through all names from A and if you want a name of L it is a long way to go.
> whereas if you had the choice (which other forums have) of selection by an alphabetical letter first it is less onerous.


Easiest way round this is to open a new PM, then put in the first letter of the name you are looking for followed by * (*=wildcard), this will then give you all the users beginning with that letter.

Simples!


----------



## CHJ (18 Feb 2010)

TrimTheKing":384dthna said:


> ......Easiest way round this is to open a new PM, then put in the first letter of the name you are looking for followed by * (*=wildcard), this will then give you all the users beginning with that letter.
> 
> Simples!


 =D> =D>=D>=D>

So easy when you know how to exploit the features of the software, have used that in the past to find a members exact user name configuration and yet have failed to apply the same method when looking up the alphabetical list for some other obscure reason. :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (19 Feb 2010)

TTK, go to the top of the class. 


But how does that take you to the member list that gives details like the members web page, email address etc.?


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":3j0glaa8 said:


> TTK, go to the top of the class.
> 
> 
> But how does that take you to the member list that gives details like the members web page, email address etc.?


It doesn't!  

Only way I can find to do that quickly is by using search and just putting in the authors name, then when the list of posts comes up click on the username to go to the profile. That any good for you?


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2010)

That's the way I use it, copy and paste user name into 'search for posts' gets over any problems with unseen spaces or capitalisation.


----------



## Alf (19 Feb 2010)

Ah, nice tip, TTK. Still be nice to have improved search facilities for the member list though, but it'll help as a workaround.


----------



## TrimTheKing (19 Feb 2010)

Alf":21zqyczx said:


> Ah, nice tip, TTK. Still be nice to have improved search facilities for the member list though, but it'll help as a workaround.


No probs. The search on here is utter pants and I really don;t understand why. I can't count the number of times I have searched for keywords that I know 100% are in a post I am looking for and they don't show up.

I don't know enough about forum software to understand (or the time to learn at the moment) unfortunately or I would offer some solutions.


----------



## CHJ (19 Feb 2010)

I invariably default to an advanced Google Search

Don't know whether Charley could modify the Search box (top right hand corner) to this, if it's not already, can't get my head round the page code at the moment.


----------



## wizer (19 Feb 2010)

Fecn (Jim) was another name that crossed my mind today. He built a mini CNC in his shed.


----------



## studders (19 Feb 2010)

CHJ":19w906tj said:


> Don't know whether Charley could modify the Search box (top right hand corner) to this, if it's not already, can't get my head round the page code at the moment.



It appears to be a PHP function call that is part of the phBB package so it might not be that easy to change. Although it shouldn't be that difficult to implement an alternate PHP search function, that is customized, to suit.


----------



## devonwoody (19 Feb 2010)

wizer":1oim2ph0 said:


> Fecn (Jim) was another name that crossed my mind today. He built a mini CNC in his shed.



Fecn and I swapped boxes, he did me a CNC box in cocobolo and I did him a strippey. 

He told me he was going to downsize one day to a country retreat.


----------



## studders (19 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":id51z1ga said:


> I did him a strippey.



You did him a what??? :shock: and at your age too. tsk!!!


----------



## johnjin (19 Feb 2010)

Gill's last post was in November.
I hope she is alright.

John


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Feb 2010)

wizer":1gzl9sb1 said:


> I was thinking the other day about Tim. Remember him? Regular here who emigrated to Canada. His last post was the day he left for Canada and not a post since, not even a post card!



I exchanged PMs with Tim last year after I noticed him lurking on the forum. He seemed to be doing fine and said he would post an update.

I've PM'd him again to remind him.


The original Brad Naylor is still banned so you'll have to make do with the new sanitised 'nice' version...


...for now!

:twisted:


----------



## big soft moose (20 Feb 2010)

johnjin":1p1envkq said:


> Gill's last post was in November.
> I hope she is alright.
> 
> John



Gill is looking after an ill (and elderly i think) relative, she told me before xmas that this wasnt leaving her a lot of time for woodwork so one presumes that it is also cutting her forum time.

ive got her email tho so i'll drop her a line and report back


----------



## BradNaylor (20 Feb 2010)

wizer":15m1i1qm said:


> ah yes Scrit. Would love to know what happened there. I can only assume the worse.



I'm not going to get drawn into discussing Scrit personally, but the simple truth is that as most members of all forums post anonymously, almost any of us could fall under a bus one day and none of our online friends would ever know.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Feb 2010)

I think I saw Scrits van on a TV program, or did I imagine it?


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2010)

BradNaylor":2xny9u8e said:


> wizer":2xny9u8e said:
> 
> 
> > ah yes Scrit. Would love to know what happened there. I can only assume the worse.
> ...



Yes I think this was the point of my post really. You never really know if the worse _has _happened when people disappear. Or if they just realise they don't want to continue socialising with bunch of internet woodworking geeks any more


----------



## Argee (20 Feb 2010)

*Niki *passed away this week after a long illness (info from an e-mail a friend of mine on another forum received). 

Condolences to his wife Regina on this sad news.

Ray


----------



## Karl (20 Feb 2010)

That is sad news Ray.


----------



## Harbo (20 Feb 2010)

Yes very sad news - he will be missed.

Rod


----------



## Jake (20 Feb 2010)

Oh no, that's sad.


----------



## TrimTheKing (20 Feb 2010)

Oh no! Very sad news indeed.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Feb 2010)

We have lost a true woodwork forum contributor which will be sadly missed and also a person who gave his knowledge and help to all.


----------



## motownmartin (21 Feb 2010)

lurker":1j5qua9o said:


> Its just dawned on me that MM has not been here a while- he works shifts but I'll go round his place sometime & thump on the door :twisted: & see how he is :wink: Exchanged a few e-mails with him around christmas when he was planning to buy a big shed



I am still here and I drop in occaissionally, just finding it difficult to get motivated this winter, nice to be missed though


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2010)

MM, make me a nice box I can copy, (like that tissue box)  :wink:


----------



## RogerS (21 Feb 2010)

It's very true. SWMBO is always on at me to have someone lined up to help her sell my equipment should I fall under a bus.


----------



## motownmartin (21 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":mewcjnmp said:


> MM, make me a nice box I can copy, (like that tissue box)  :wink:


 :lol: I am making a load more out of Spalted Beech, they look quite amazing so far, mind you, I would say that wouldn't I :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (21 Feb 2010)

motownmartin":31tgvvap said:


> lurker":31tgvvap said:
> 
> 
> > Its just dawned on me that MM has not been here a while- he works shifts but I'll go round his place sometime & thump on the door :twisted: & see how he is :wink: Exchanged a few e-mails with him around christmas when he was planning to buy a big shed
> ...



Oi Martin wot about me :?: :?: I missed you on page bleeding 1

I wrote:



> What about Byron Black, LyNx, Bean, Keith Smith and Motown Martin. All of these were good members who I have not seen about for a while. Martin did send me a PM when I surfaced after my illness but I have not heard from him since.
> 
> Sadly there is one member who I often think about when sharpening chisels on my Tormek and that is Trevtheturner who passed away 4 years ago this May. He wife was kind enough to sell me the machine.
> 
> ...



Only joking mate good to see your back :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## motownmartin (21 Feb 2010)

Mike.C":m5qtzpy4 said:


> motownmartin":m5qtzpy4 said:
> 
> 
> > lurker":m5qtzpy4 said:
> ...


 :lol: I did see it Mike, I couldn't figure out how insert the quote in the same reply, anyway Lurker only misses me cuz I owe him some money :wink: 

How is your workshop progressing.


----------



## Mike.C (21 Feb 2010)

motownmartin":sc7td2k2 said:


> Mike.C":sc7td2k2 said:
> 
> 
> > motownmartin":sc7td2k2 said:
> ...



No problem mate I was only messing about :lol: 

As for inserting more then one _"quote"_ in a post. Click on the right hand mouse button and copy the message, then press the quote button in the line of nine boxes above where you are typing your reply (just above Font Colour), insert (paste) your second quote, and then click on the quote box again. You should then have your second quote. There is probably a much easier way to explain this but I had a bad night and am still half asleep :roll: 

The workshop is going great except for the bloody dust extraction which dispite having 3 extractors on the 100mm metal pipework running around the ceiling is still rubbish. :twisted: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2010)

RogerS":maq6vqji said:


> It's very true. SWMBO is always on at me to have someone lined up to help her sell my equipment should I fall under a bus.



Yes Roger, my wife and I have had the same discussion, perhaps our wives could exchange names in their address books?


----------



## big soft moose (21 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":2wktzcwj said:


> RogerS":2wktzcwj said:
> 
> 
> > It's very true. SWMBO is always on at me to have someone lined up to help her sell my equipment should I fall under a bus.
> ...



all you need to do is keep a list of likely second hand values and the url for this forum - i'm sure we'd be happy to buy up your kit after pushing you under.... i mean if you unfortunately fell under  ... a bus.


----------



## wizer (21 Feb 2010)

Real bad news about Niki. What a great loss.


----------



## lurker (22 Feb 2010)

motownmartin":2mgsjkg0 said:


> anyway Lurker only misses me cuz I owe him some money :wink:



Believe it or not I'd forgotten entirely about that - £750 wasn't it??? :lol:
Glad to hear you are OK


----------



## wizer (22 Feb 2010)

HI Martin. Don't be a stranger


----------



## big soft moose (27 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":mynhca8c said:


> johnjin":mynhca8c said:
> 
> 
> > Gill's last post was in November.
> ...



just to let everyone know i've had an email from gill and shes okay and thanks people for thinking of her


----------



## Noel (27 Feb 2010)

big soft moose":zh8ki8jk said:


> big soft moose":zh8ki8jk said:
> 
> 
> > johnjin":zh8ki8jk said:
> ...



That's good news.


----------



## BradNaylor (28 Feb 2010)

Whatever happened to that Mike Garnham bloke?


----------



## promhandicam (28 Feb 2010)

BradNaylor":26my852p said:


> Whatever happened to that Mike Garnham bloke?



I heard he'd emigrated to Ireland


----------



## Noel (28 Feb 2010)

Hope he's aware of the immigration entrance test.........


----------



## promhandicam (28 Feb 2010)

Noel":rr8cg45g said:


> Hope he's aware of the immigration entrance test.........




Ah - would that be the multiple choice questionnaire on global warming by any chance?


----------



## Mike.C (28 Feb 2010)

Noel":19fy9b4t said:


> Hope he's aware of the immigration entrance test.........



He might be stumped for an answer :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Losos (28 Feb 2010)

Philly":3hixt7zj said:


> Yes, its shocking how many members have gained a life and moved on....:lol:
> One of the things I like about the Bashes we occasionally have is it cements friendships - its good to keep in touch.
> Philly



*I still have good memories of the UKWBB at your place Phil*, it was the very first I think.

I haven't been on UKW recently due to having broken my leg and unable to get in the workshop but that's all sorted now so I will be around a bit more I hope


----------

